# Bra vs. Braless



## flychick767 (Nov 13, 2006)

I recently posted in the Fashion Thread a comment that my FMIL made regarding my going braless. It seemed as if all the comments were of the type that women should wear bras, and it is not "appropriate" or "acceptable" for a woman to be in public without a bra.

I was wondering why everyone feels that a woman should wear a bra. For many women, a bra is definatly needed or appropriate. And even so, if they prefer not to wear one then it is their choice.

Does the size of a woman's breasts dictate whether or not a bra is "necessary"? What about a woman who chooses to not wear underwear? Although it might not be as noticable, does that make a difference.

I made the decision to not wear a bra because I did not thing that I really needed one, and felt more comfortable. When my mother realized that I did not wear them, she supported my decision and allowed me to make my own choice. It does not bother my fiance', althought at times he has asked me to wear one and I do so because he feels more comfortable with me having one on. The only person who really makes a comment is my sister, and she does it jokingly as a sister would.

And if it matters, I am a 34B not a Pam Anderson "D" cup.


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a very small 34B. I only go braless when I am at home. I never go out in public without a bra on.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

I never go out in public w/o a bra although I do think smaller chested women can get away with it more. I just wish I had a bit more then I think I would be more comfortable with it.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally, I would never go out in public braless (even though I am only a 34A, but I also live in Alaska, and it's usually so cold out that my nipples would be SO noticeable, lol). Honestly though, I think you should be allowed to do whatever you want within reason - and considering you are of smaller bust size, well, I don't think it's that big of a deal. If you are comfortable this way, and it is in an appropriate setting - which could be argued as to what is appropriate and what is not (grocery store vs. a big wedding reception) then I really do say go for it.


----------



## impulse (Nov 13, 2006)

I wouldnt go to school/work or anything like that braless.. but if it's in the evening and i'm wearing my hoodie or something comfy i won't wear one.. I don't think it's a big deal unless they are hanging out and looking nasty


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a 32C and only go braless at home.

I think it has more to do with the shape of the breast (especially if a girl is "cold" and it is noticable) being viewed as sexual. I don't think your fiance would generally mind, because he probably enjoys thinking of you in that way. However, your FMIL may not enjoy the idea of others viewing you in a sexual manner. Mostly I would say it just has to deal with modesty and what is considered socially acceptable where you live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

I couldn't go out in public braless. I think bras make you look better in tops and I personally think that going braless makes you look really sloppy.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 13, 2006)

I pretty much only go braless at home, unless there's a very special shirt or something that I can't wear one with. I mean, in the summer I'm pretty much in a bathing suit whenever I'm not working, so that's my summer "bra wear". I don't know, it just doesn't seem appropriate to be not wearing one - especially in a situation like you were in at your MIL's house. I just feel there's parts of people's bodies that should be covered in certain occasions - I'm assuming you probably wouldn't go over there in a pair of pants with such a low rise that your thong was visible for the world to see? I definitely think it's easier for small-breasted women, but even though I am part of that club, I still don't really like the look


----------



## jessimau (Nov 13, 2006)

I rarely go out in public w/o a bra unless I'm wearing a shirt that has one built in, but that's mostly because I look flatter without a bra and it does my shirts no justice. I'm a 32A (barely), so wearing a bra with a little bit of shaping really helps me look better in my clothing. I don't think it's a big deal to go without a bra unless it's REALLY obvious (like a shirt so tight it shows everything).


----------



## redrocks (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with the previous posters. As long as it's appropriate and you are comfortable, you shouldn't have to wear a bra. God knows I don't when I don't have to and I'm a 36B as well. With that being said, I would never go to work or a wedding without a bra. I also wouldn't wear something really obvious that says, "hey, look at my nipples, I'm not wearing a bra."


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

as long as you are not falling out or showing through I do not see a problem with it.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 13, 2006)

I personally wouldnt go out braless because I just dont want that kind of attention . I also wouldnt want my bf/date/hubby whatever to be oggling someone else who decided to go braless. I mean boobs are boobs big or small no bra usually means male attention.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 14, 2006)

I personally think everyone should wear a bra -- the main reason being that I think it is very tacky to see hard nipples! If you're small and don't need the support, then yeah, you may not need the support of a bra. But I've always thought that visible nipples were tacky -- I've always made sure that my bras were molded cup or otherwise stiff/padded enough so that the nips would never show!

For the record, I'm a 36AA (the cup size of a 34A but with a wider ribcage, grrr) so I know a lot of people would say I could get away without a bra, but I never go without one! I even insist on wearing a strapless bra under shirts that have a built-in shelf bra, again to hide the nips.... And I personally think I look much nicer in a molded cup bra with underwires, since it helps shapes my boobs and just enhances what I have without adding tons of fake padding or anything! But that's just me, I could care less if other smaller girls want to wear the soft cup / wire-free bras...

As for not wearing underwear, I think that's even grosser (just for hygenic reasons), but at least you can't tell that people are going commando...


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it's your choice, but if you go braless for long enough, your breast tissue will lose strength and start to sag! That's one of the main reasons women are supposed to wear bras is to prevent sagging later on! B cup is still pretty descent size and the weight will slowly pull them down! I also think the floppy look with hard nipples is gross! If I were you, I would find a really cute, sexy yet comfortable bra so it makes you feel provacative and sexy when you wear it! Or you could wear the shelf bra tank tops under your shirt!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't go out anywhere braless. Unless I'm in the vicinity of my own house would it be ok. Although I'm a 36A/34B, I feel a bit unnerved since I get cold easily and ppl would definately notice the nips. lol, so I obviously do not need any attention, esp coming from the males.

It used to irk me a lot cuz I have a friend who's barely an A cup and she gets away with wearing a bra, but it's so blatantly obvious she's not wearing one and the guys always used to ogle her and she wonders why...lain:

Regardless, men are men no matter if you got watermelons or bee stings. lol

However, if you're truly comfortable in exercising your rights not to wear a bra. More props to ya. I just rather detach myself from any attention of the opposite sex  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Nov 14, 2006)

I wouldnt go out in public braless. I have DDD's, they arent perky....and that woul not be pretty, plus its too hard and my back and shoulders


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 14, 2006)

if you have a small bust, i think you can get away with nothing wearing it. but i think all women should wear it just b/c it looks better and it's good support for your back!


----------



## han (Nov 14, 2006)

agree^^ i dont wear bra very often only if you can see my nips then i put one on


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Nov 14, 2006)

Personally, I think EVERYONE should wear a bra no matter what size you are. I actually think is nasty when a flat chested woman doesnt wear a bra cuz you can see her nipples and it looks gross


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 14, 2006)

I ONLY go braless at home, behind closed door. Or if I'm running to the store but wearing a sweatshirt. I hate having "nipple-itis", no one needs to see that, lol


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, I'm going to be totally honest here... I don't wear a bra daily! I should, but I don't.... Especially considering I'm obsessed with wanting them bigger and perkier! Alas, my children and gravity have helped them fall... Bras are especially uncomfortable for me since being pregnant with Kylie too... They feel like they're digging into my rib cage no matter WHAT, and I HAVE to wear underwire! I think it's in every woman's best interest to wear one (as it supposedly helps them from falling TOO soon), but I say to each his own! I know I'm in for more trouble for not wearing one! LOL!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Nov 14, 2006)

*shakes finger at you* shame, shame, lol


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 14, 2006)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 14, 2006)

as long as u're comfortable and happy, go w/ it, but personally i would not go out in public w/out a bra.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it's up to each individual person, whatever makes them most comfortable. Certainly, from time to time I have seen very large breasted women who were braless, and have felt passingly concerned for their backs and shoulders, as well as the harassing male attention most of them would undoubtedly get, but there is no public dress code in this country, thank God! We get to wear what we want to, and should not be judged or condemned by men or other women for doing so...Having said that, I think there are social situations where it is "innapropriate" to dress immodestly and be braless. I'm just a 34B, so about 50% of the time, I comfortably go braless, but once when I was visiting my grandmother at her retirement home, I noticed I was getting shocked stares from right and left, and that everyone seemed very uncomfortable around me. (My grandmother, who doesn't embarrass easily, just told me, "Can't you cover up your Hershy's Kisses, somehow?"--which embarrassed ME) but the majority of people around there were ill-at-ease with me, from my bralessness. There are social incidences such as those where I think wearing a bra, for anyone, large or small, should be a general rule of thumb. It's about respecting other people and situations that you are not the center of.

Every now and then, every few days, I'll get some objectifying and quite undesired attention from men, from being braless,or a rude, pointed look from a woman, and the women's glares always always hurt me most.I know the men are sort of digitally programmed to react like Neo-Neandrathals, to certain signals, but what is with other women putting complete strangers down, judging and condemning them on the manner of their clothing?A bra,or lack of bra, is just that: It does not even begin to tell you the true, whole story of the person.


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2006)

i grew up in the 60s and 70s, so i can't even believe i'm saying this, but i think all women should wear a bra. whether you're big or not is not the issue for me, it's more about the way you present yourself to the world. in your house is one thing, do what you like, but in public showing through your clothes is just not attractive. jmho


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 14, 2006)

All I can think about while reading this thread is the episode from friends with Elaine's rival, Sue Ellen, and they call her the "braless wonder" b/c she doesnt wear a bra. :rotfl:

But anyways, I always wear a bra unless I am in my pajamas or something. I have small boobs, but I would feel naked without a bra.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 14, 2006)

t: Sorry, but Monnie, I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full! Would you be a dear and clear a little out so I can send it!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2006)

Agree with Hersh.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

i, myself, need to wear a bra, but when i'm home, i don't care. to each its own. i don't care either way as long as I'M okay.


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

I have the exact same problem, but if I ever moved or went to a new enviorment I would probably try going without a bra or wear alot less padded bras.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 28, 2007)

I never ever go out braless! lol

Unless it's a hot day outside and i'm not working..

In that case, i'm most likely wearing a bikini and ready for the beach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Jan 28, 2007)

It's SOOOO strange to me to have a discussion about bras. Here in brazil we're fairly liberal about it. I don't use bras most of the time, and that's because either my tops doesn't allow me to wear one or because the most strapless bras look horrid on me (look like i have ugly boobs, which is not true). I use bras when the t-shirt allows.

But i have relatively small boobs and they're toned. It's not like when i had bigger boobs. Bigger boobs NEED bras, otherwise they look strange (specially if they're not toned or they're flabby). My sis has big boobs and they're very beautiful, but she needs to wear bras almost all the time because it looks OTT when she doesn't wear them

PS: i live in a hot place, so that's also a factor on the bra question


----------



## Lauren (Jan 28, 2007)

I always wear a bras! I think they make my boobs look better in my shirts, and I don't want everyone to see my nipples! I think it's okay to not not wear one if it looks alright, but it's never okay to let everyone see your nips!


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 28, 2007)

For me, not braless, but wireless.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jan 28, 2007)

It's not an option for someone like me to go without a bra. I am top heavy (36D) and have to wear one at all times.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Jan 28, 2007)

I wear a bra about 98% of the time. There's no going out braless when you're a DD.


----------



## earthtonez (Jan 28, 2007)

I do think women with small breasts can get away with wearing no bra in public because for them it probably would not be too noticeable.

I personally wouldn't go out in public without a bra. It's uncomfortable for me. I would feel naked. And my nipples protruding out would leave nothing to the imagination. I am not trying to give guys a quick fantasy. Some women like the attention. Me on the other hand don't like that kind of attention at all. It is unprofessional and unwomanly unless your job of course does not require one.









Ditto. That is my size too and the only times I do not wear one is when I am sleeping.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 28, 2007)

I never go braless in public, unless the style of clothing absolutely dictates it and I can't wear a strapless. Even at 34B, I'd still feel floppy =/.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think you should have to wear a bra. I personally wouldn't go without one because I'm an E cup and I wouldn't feel 'safe' lol! but more power to you if you are small enough to get away without wearing one, I think it's a personal choice. I hate seeing really saggy boobs or nipples through tops though, that looks awful.

I reckon go for it if you feel comfortable, but bear in mind that I had a teacher who never wore a bra and her breasts were down to her WAIST. No joke. You don't want that to happen to you, do you? *imploring look*

But, I have to say, with halter tops if I was smaller I would SO not wear a bra, there are heaps of nice going out type tops that I would not wear one with if I was smaller too. But on a daily basis, I'd wear one.. you don't want to be one of those people who everyone is secretly thinking, "for the LOVE OF GOD, PLEASE wear a bra, you're practically tripping over your boobs!" everytime they walk past.. *cough* not that that happened at school with this particular teacher, and not like I'm scarred for life or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 28, 2007)

i agree

certain shirts i could get away with that but generally i dont


----------



## Onyx (Jan 30, 2007)

I would only go braless if I wore a wide africa-badu-inspired top.

But I have a big C and gravity always wins.

I don't mind when women with A's and smal B's go braless though.


----------



## Lissaboo (Jan 30, 2007)

okay well if anyone should qualify for going braless it would definately be me lol I don't believe anyone would be able to notice with me hahaha. I'm a 32 A I can barely find bras that small in regular places lol it's kinda sad but w/e I'm totally ok with my half a handful and so is my fiance, but anytime I've gone without which is not often..no one said a word or even noticed.


----------



## Momo (Jan 30, 2007)

I think braless is ok for anyone because, after all, it is natural. Women had to live without bras before, it's not impossible.


----------



## roguewench (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't stop laughing at the thought of me going braless!! I'm 41 and have children that I've nursed. I can just hear my friends shouting out to me....2 fried eggs hanging off a nail. I think I'll stick with wearing bras to hold the girls up!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2007)

In "my" opinion I think we should wear bra's

I think its looks weird with pointy nipple's staring at you


----------



## Rakiki (Jan 30, 2007)

I think there are some shirts or dresses that call fofr no bra, but anything else that isn't a special ocassion i wouldn't recommend leaving your house without a bra.

take care,

Rakiki


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey, they're you're boobs as long as you've got some sort of top on big woo. To each his own.

Personally I'm a D cup so forget about it. Plus I always wear a bra since I first developed "them" to ward off sagging when I get older. Learned that from my Grandmother who's got incredible firm and toned breasts.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

You should do you. If you want than do wear, if not, than don't wear. To each his own. I too wear a bra because I'm a C cup. But I know those who just never really "grew into them" you know, bras. Unless you get used to them I imagine they are uncomfortable.


----------



## lizpeltola (Feb 1, 2007)

i have DD's. If I go without a bra, someone is gonna lose an eye. So fredrick and I are real good buddies, but I wish I was a small B/ large A so I could go without, but that my dancer background talking


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL! I persoanlly agree with angel_eyes4evah-- "Personally, I think EVERYONE should wear a bra".

I absolutely love bras, but I think that romance might go south if I had to wear them all day every day. I think bras can be a lot like makeup--you can wear whatever fits your mood. Women just don't realize how good they have it  (Don't bash me please!).

On the serious side, I think braless depends entirely on the attire. Obviously, outfits than incorporate a shelf-bra don't require a bra, but if an outfit is made of a lightweight, thin fabric and your nipples show through, I think it looks a bit tacky. And unless you happen to have perfectly shaped and perky breasts, it can also be very unattractive.


----------



## SarahAnn (Feb 2, 2007)

I always wear a bra, even if I'm just lounging around the house. I actually find it really uncomfortable when I _don't_ wear a bra. Plus, my favorite bra makes me look much thinner and toned... people comment on that everytime I wear it. It's like, I can forget those last 10 pounds and just eat the stupid french fries...afterall I have my bra. LOL My mom doesn't wear a bra a lot, and I usually don't say anything about it unless it really doesn't look good. However, I truly am an advocate for bra wearing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually, I always wear a strapless bra under a shelf bra -- shelf bras flatten me out (and I'm already small enough so I don't need that), and you can still see the nips through a shelf bra and I refuse to show them off! I always wear molded cup bras or bras with a small amount of padding to hide them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 2, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------

